# smoke the most



## Lorenc

I wanted to say the sentence 'If it comes to men, (then) Bulgarians smoke the most.' and I said:
Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to najwięcej palą Bułgarzy.

I was corrected and told the correct sentence is:
Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, (to) najwięcej pali Bułgarów.

I'm a little puzzled because the corrected sentences doesn't make too much sense to me. Even my interlocutor agreed that, changing the order of the words, only
Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to Bułgarzy palą najwięcej.
makes sense, while
Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to Bułgarów pali najwięcej.
doesn't. Chodzi tu o palenie papierosów oczywiście, a nie Bułgarów.
What do you think?


----------



## ornityna

The meaning of the two sentences is slightly different.
_Najwięcej palą Bułgarzy_ is 'The Bulgarians smoke the most (tobacco)'.
_Najwięcej pali Bułgarów_ is 'The biggest number of men that smoke is in Bulgaria.'
So, the first is about the total amount of the stuff smoked, the second - about the quantity of people that touch the stuff (which does not necessarily mean that as a nation they use the most tobacco).


----------



## Lorenc

Mmm... I'll specify we were discussing tobacco consumption statistics in Europe in the form of `fraction of the total population who smokes'. There is a table which says 27.3% of Bulgarians smoke, and this is the highest percentage reported; hence my original sentence 

p.s.
Actually Turkish and Cypriot men smoke more than Bulgarians, but that is beyond the point


----------



## zaffy

I don't see any problem here, both sentences are fine and mean exactly the same.  The second sentence more accurately points the sex, that is males.


----------



## jasio

ornityna said:


> _Najwięcej palą Bułgarzy_ is 'The Bulgarians smoke the most (tobacco)'.


Actually, this phrase - albeit correct, is a bit ambiguous. It may refer to:

Total consumption of tobacco
Average consumption per head
Average consumption per a smoker
Averaging may also be done by any other subgroup. These meanings may be discriminated by the amounts in question (if it's 2 packs per  day, it must be per head, if it's in tons, I'd expect a national level) and context, although sometimes it may require further clarification.


----------



## Lorenc

Yes, I agree that the sentence (original or translated) is potentially ambiguous. Nevertheless, I don't think this ambiguity is too relevant. I still feel very uncomfortable with the version 'najwięcej pali Bułgarów' having the same meaning as 'Bułgarzy palą najwięcej'. I know that when there is a numeral like 2, 3, 4 two forms are possible, namely one where the logical subject of the sentence is in nominative plural (ci dwaj Bułgarzy palą najwięcej) and a second form where the logical subject is in the genitive plural (tych dwóch Bułgarów pali najwięcej). But in this case we do not have numerals. I'm wondering whether the presence of 'najwięcej' makes it a somewhat special case. Consider the versions with 'dużo' instead:
1) Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to dużo palą Bułgarzy. (ok by me)
1a) Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to Bułgarzy dużo palą . (also ok by me)
2) Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to dużo pali Bułgarów. (????)
2a) Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to Bułgarów dużo pali. (sound completely wrong to me)


----------



## zaffy

Looks like you guys are taking a nit-picking attitude to this issue. If I were told  either of these two sentences, i.e., 'Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to najwięcej palą Bułgarzy' or 'Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, (to) najwięcej pali Bułgarów', I would understand them exactly the same way.


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> Yes, I agree that the sentence (original or translated) is potentially ambiguous. Nevertheless, I don't think this ambiguity is too relevant.


Indeed, the same ambiguity is in English, so it's not language-specific.



Lorenc said:


> I still feel very uncomfortable with the version 'najwięcej pali Bułgarów' having the same meaning as 'Bułgarzy palą najwięcej'.


I wouldn't say it's the same. Actually, they're not even related for me. If every Bulgarian smoked one cigarete a day, then the former phrase would definitely be true (najwięcej Bułgarów = wszyscy i już więcej nie będzie), but the latter - not necessarily. Actually, it's just one small smoke a day. Not a big deal in fact. ;-)

Actually, an analogy which came to my mind, is alcohol consumption. I guess, most people drink in Mediterranean (virtually all of them, perhaps), but the highest consumption is in Luxemburg (over 15 liters per head per annum), none of the Meditarranean countries is in the top ten, with Italy surprisingly drinking the least in EU (shocking less than 7 litres per head).



zaffy said:


> Looks like you guys are taking a nit-picking attitude to this issue. If I were told  either of these two sentences, i.e., 'Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to najwięcej palą Bułgarzy' or 'Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, (to) najwięcej pali Bułgarów', I would understand them exactly the same way.


Only if it's on a very abstract level of understanding (= 'Bulgarians are addicts').


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> 'Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, (to) najwięcej pali Bułgarów'



I would never use this sentence, because it is ambigous, and can be understood : "Most men burn Bulgarians!
Besides it sounds bad to my ears when the predicate preceeds the subject which is not in the nominative.

"Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to najwięcej palą Bułgarzy." is quite OK for me if it is a part of a context that makes it clear that "palą" relates to cigarettes.
If the sentence should stand alone, I would say "Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to najwięcej papierosów palą Bułgarzy."

In my opinion it is irrelevant for the grammar what kind of statistics has been used as the basis of this utterance.

The sentence "Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to Bułgarzy palą najwięcej." is equally good.


----------



## Lorenc

Thank you all for the replies 
I think this discussion confirms that, contrary to what the person I was originally talking to said, my original sentence with 'to najwięcej palą Bułgarzy' is correct and, dare I say it, more correct than the alternative 'to najwięcej pali Bułgarów'.
To be honest, I think the second sentence is just plain wrong and `kind of' sounds okay only because `najwięcej' is incorrectly interpreted as governing 'Bułgarów', as in the (correct and grammatically uncontroversial) sentence:  'najwięcej Bułgarów wyjeżdża na wakacje do Hiszpanii'.
In this last case 'najwięcej Bułgarów' forms a unity, and najwięcej grammatically is (according to my Słownik Gramatyczny Języka Polskiego, SGJP, by Saloni et. al; other dictionaries differ) a numeral (liczebnik) meaning 'the greatest number' or, as jasio put it 'wszyscy i już więcej nie będzie'.
On the other hand in my original sentence with 'najwięcej palą' najwięcej is (according to SGJP) an adverb meaning 'the most', the greatest degree on a scale of intensity, like najbardziej or najmocniej, and doesn't go together with Bułgarów. If it did, as Ben Jamin said, the sentence would _stricto sensu_ take on a macabre meaning. Optinally one can also imagine an implied 'najwięcej papierosów' or 'najwięcej tytoniu'. 
In conclusion I think sentences with the structure <adverb>+<verb in third person singular>+<masculine, virile noun in genitive plural> are NOT possible alternative to <adverb>+<verb in third person plural>+<masculine, virile noun in nominative plural>, which disqualifies as ungrammatical the 'pali Bułgarów' version.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Your analysis is very deep and you found the weak points in the incriminated sentence, but I don't think that the sentence 'Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, (to) najwięcej pali Bułgarów' is ungrammatical. It has just another meaning than 'Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to najwięcej palą Bułgarzy.' as the latter sentence means that "most Bulgarians smoke" (the highest percentage of the male population)and not that "they smoke most cigarettes" (they can as well smoke only a few, each).
The sentence is, however, in bad style, and is ambiguous and confusing.
A sentence like "Jeżeli chodzi o turystów, to w tym mieście najwięcej widzi się Bułgarów" is built at the same pattern, and is grammatically correct and logical, and stylistically acceptable.


----------



## Poland91pl

Lorenc said:


> I said: Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to najwięcej palą Bułgarzy.
> 
> I was corrected and told the correct sentence is:
> Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, (to) najwięcej pali Bułgarów.
> (...) only Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to Bułgarzy palą najwięcej. makes sense,
> while Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to Bułgarów pali najwięcej. doesn't.
> 
> Chodzi tu o palenie papierosów oczywiście, a nie Bułgarów. What do you think?


ALL the sentences sound good to my Polish ear

Pewnie chodziło o to, że Bułgarzy* odnosi się do wszystkich a Bułgarów tylko do mężczyzn ale wspomniał Pan w pierwszym zdaniu, że chodzi o mężczyzn.

Wydaje mi się że * pali Bułgarów* brzmi trochę nieformalnie zaś "palą Bułgarzy " trochę bardziej formalnie, choć jak dla mnie oba są poprawne.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Proszę przeczytać post (#10).


----------



## Poland91pl

Ja nie mówiłem, że któreś z tych zdań jest gramatyczne niepoprawne.

Najwięcej Bułgarów pali papierosy a nie fajkę. -poprawne = Bułgarzy palą z reguły papierosy a nie fajkę


----------



## Ben Jamin

Nie oto chodzi. Chodzi o to, że zdania "Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, to najwięcej palą Bułgarzy." oraz "Jeśli chodzi o mężczyzn, (to) najwięcej pali Bułgarów." nie mają tego samego znaczenia. Oprócz tego to ostatnie zdanie jest stylistycznie niedobre i niejednoznaczne.
Twoje przykłady:
_Najwięcej Bułgarów pali papierosy a nie fajkę. -poprawne = Bułgarzy palą z reguły papierosy a nie fajkę. _

dotyczą zupełnie innych zdań i nie mają znaczenia w tej dyskusji.


----------



## Poland91pl

Dla mnie oba zdania mają ten sam sens dlatego, że w pierwszym zdaniu, podrzędnym jest wyraźnie powiedziane, że chodzi mężczyzn. "Najwięcej pali Bułgarów" - faktycznie to zdanie jest dwuznaczne, ale nie wydaje mi się żeby ktokolwiek miał wątpliwości że chodzi o palenie tytoniu. W mówię potocznej obydwa są akceptowalne, ale faktycznie najwięcej palą Bułgarzy brzmi lepiej i tak napisał bym np. w rozprawce. To tylko moje zdanie ale ręki nie dam sobie uciąć.


----------



## Ben Jamin

[Quote wisely and trim to the relevant part]
Dla mnie te zdania mają różne znaczenie. patrz post (11).


----------



## Poland91pl

[Quote wisely and trim to the relevant part]
Faktycznie. Ja od samego początku myślałem że chodzi o to że najwięcej mężczyzn palących na całym świecie jest w Bułgarii. Najwięcej palą Bułgarzy faktycznie chodzi o ilość wypalanych papierosów, że są największymi nalogowcami.


----------

